Ask HN: What was your latest rabbit hole? - ggregoire
======
ggregoire
Mine started after watching
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terror_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terror_\(TV_series\)).
I spent half of the night reading about the Northwest Passage, the Arctic
Ocean, the exploration of the Arctic, the expeditions, the icebreaker boats,
the diseases and human behaviors in hostile environment… Not gonna lie, I had
never heard about icebreakers, nuclear-powered boats or even the Northwest
Passage. Also I recommend The Terror, it mixes historical events and
fantastic. The first part of the series (on the boat) is a bit slow but the
second part is wtf and captivating.

~~~
DanBC
The book is very good, and spends a bit more time on similar research to
yours. There's a lot more about shoddy food production in the book.

